# $20 Per Gallon



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 15, 2011)

Picked up a copy of this book, $20 Per Gallon: How the Inevitable Rise in the Price of Gasoline Will Change Our Lives for the Better, http://www.amazon.com/20-Gallon-Inevitable-Gasoline-Change/dp/B005HKMWXQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1321364044&amp;sr=8-1 the other day.

There were some interesting tidbits of info there, and great examples of misusing statistics and not telling the entire truth to further your agenda. But look at the chapter titles in the above link, reflecting what will happen as gas prices rise. It sounds like a leftist agenda.

A few things I took away were, how incredibly expensive the leftist agenda really is. Also, the author seems to miss the point, or completely ignore it, that as oil prices rise, it becomes financially viable to extract and refine the more difficult to obtain reserves. The oil sands in Canada were a non-starter when gas was less that two bucks a gallon. He also seems to assume natural gas prices are directly related to oil prices.

I did notice that UPS was lauded for trying alternative fuels/propulsion just in case, but Walamrt 'didn't know which way to turn' when it was looking at alternatives to SuperCenters.

Now, I say this is a leftist leaning book, but it does hit the left's talking points. I don't believe either side is really serious about energy independence. Both sides just chat up their typical talking points while allowing the big oil corps (and, make no mistake, Uncle Sugar) rake in the dough.

Interesting book, though. There are plenty of things in there to make you go hmmm....


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 15, 2011)

If we were allowed to tap our existing reserves (shale gas, etc...) we'd be COMPLETELY independent. Hell, we're spending BILLIONS to expand hydrocarbon capacities and erect a cracker using only shale gas. Our gas price impact has taken a nosedive because of the newly tapped sources. It's a shame that lies and propoganda won't allow additional extraction to happen.


----------



## NCcarguy (Nov 15, 2011)

I think most leftist leaning "experts" that think that would be a good thing forget the whole trickle theory. They believe this is a way for them to control whether or not wealthy people will gain more wealth, or power....and it's done in the name of environmental protection. The facts are the more the price of oil goes up, the more it drives a divide between the haves and the have nots. It's the one thing that we all need on an equal basis regardless of wealth for the most part, and it's much more expensive to the little guys than the rich. When they realize that, and start to do things to actually bring the price of power down, then you'll see the country thrive again. It's the single most important item in growth in my opinion, and the one the environmentalists use to do more harm to thier group than good.


----------



## CbusPaul (Nov 15, 2011)

We should give poor people gas. They shouldn't have to pay just as much as the rich. The rich need to pay their fair share. They need to pay the additional social costs of using the oil.


----------



## Exception Collection (Nov 15, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> We should give poor people gas. They shouldn't have to pay just as much as the rich. The rich need to pay their fair share. They need to pay the additional social costs of using the oil.


Yeah, no. Let them take buses or ride bikes, like I did as a kid and a young adult - I didn't get my driver's license until I was 20.


----------



## CbusPaul (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry that I didn't turn on the sarcasm font.


----------



## Jukka Brothers (Nov 15, 2011)

CbusPaul said:


> Sorry that I didn't turn on the sarcasm font.


It got a chuckle out of me.


----------



## Slugger926 (Nov 15, 2011)

I covered a lot of this stuff in Technology Forecasting class. There was some guy that graphed out a lot of this with Peak Oil back in the 50's versus food production, population, and new technologies coming on line to handle the reduced use of oil.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 16, 2011)

I know y'all will be surprised by this, but his vision of the future looks surprisingly like Europe.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 16, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I know y'all will be surprised by this, but his vision of the future looks surprisingly like Europe.


So in other words it's better.


----------



## MGX (Nov 16, 2011)

Everything in Europe is better. Just look at how well they're doing now!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 16, 2011)

Does that vision include the financial condition of Greece, Italy, Portugal, and Spain?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 16, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> Does that vision include the financial condition of Greece, Italy, Portugal, and Spain?


It does kind of gloss over the fact that electricity (which run everything, BTW) rates are about eight times higher than they are now, so no one has any money. It also glosses over who will pay for all the fancy, 'sustainable' infrastructure.' So, yes, it does include that vision if you are intelligent enough to see it. Apparently, intelligence is one thing that isn't better in Europe (but is European intelligence is about equal to that of our politicians, sadly).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 24, 2014)

I reread this book during the great Icepocolyspe of 2014. What a load of poo.

Written in 2009, it predicted $7.00 gas by 2010. I paid $3.08 last time I tanked up.

I forgot how gleeful the author was over Walmart's coming demise (which I don't think will come the way he thinks it will).

It points a rosy (from a watermelon environmentalist point of view) efficient future while neglecting to mention the costliness of the more efficient goods, or the fact that despite the efficiency improvements, the fictional man of the future is still paying three times as much on energy.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I reread this book during the great Icepocolyspe of 2014. What a load of poo.
> 
> Written in 2009, *it predicted $7.00 gas by 2010*. I paid $3.08 last time I tanked up.


I'm ok with paying $3.30/gal.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 24, 2014)

It is about as expensive as milk, cheaper, really.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

I guess within a few pennies but it depends on where you buy. I have found that milk is cheapest at BJ's, $3.31/gal. Cheapest gas that I have found is $3.27/gal.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I reread this book during the great Icepocolyspe of 2014. What a load of poo.
> ...


I'm not ok with it, but it's doable.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

MA_PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Capt Worley PE said:
> ...


well, in the context of the conversation I am ok with it, however I still prefer the $1.00/gal from when I first started driving


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2014)

^I remember when i finally had a car at college so 2000 that gas was still hovering 99 cents +/- 9 cents a gallon


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

those were the days ldtimer:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 24, 2014)

It was 58 cents/gallon when I started driving. I did fill up once at 30 cents a gallon at a Hess station that was closing that day.

I remember being shocked that it went up to $3.15 immediately after Katrina hit in 2005. And there was a run on the stations, so it was hard to even find gas. I was doing my 1 hour commute and had doubts about being able to make it home.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

After Sandy, NJ reimplemented the odd/even rationing program. Yeah that was fun


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 24, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I have found that milk is cheapest at BJ's, $3.31/gal.


I'm shocked CSB hasn't responded to this one yet.

BJ's.....heh heh heh


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > I have found that milk is cheapest at BJ's, $3.31/gal.
> ...


what am I missing?


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 24, 2014)

look up March 14th on google


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

I am aware of 3/14. I didn't realize it was my bj's comment was linked to it though.... other than for the obvious reasons


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 24, 2014)

just not at work


----------



## csb (Feb 24, 2014)

Dang it. I've been busy and just got to this thread and read BJ's and giggled and now KF has ruined it.

Well, not totally.

Heh heh heh heh


----------



## Dleg (Feb 24, 2014)

I always forget about steak and BJ day. Thank you for reminding me. This year it's on a Friday - very convenient!

Time to make the reservations.....


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 24, 2014)

Dleg said:


> I always forget about steak and BJ day.  Thank you for reminding me.  This year it's on a Friday - very convenient!
> 
> Time to make the reservations.....


How does one go about making reservations without getting smacked across the face?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Feb 24, 2014)

It's in the bill of rights^^^


----------



## Dleg (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm just counting on my wife not remembering what day that is. It will look like it's just a spontaneous, "hey, let's go get some steak!" night out. Halfway through dinner, I will remind her of what day it is.

How does that sound for a strategy?


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 25, 2014)

BJ's is the name of a restaurant/brewery chain around here.

The first time I met someone from EB in person, we went and got BJ's.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> BJ's is the name of a restaurant/brewery chain around here.
> 
> The first time I met someone from EB in person, we went and got BJ's.


Question is, was the date 3/14?


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 25, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> BJ's is the name of a restaurant/brewery chain around here.
> 
> The first time I met someone from EB in person, we went and got BJ's.




So wait a minute, you took me to get BJs and I didn't even know it??


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 25, 2014)

I know that's a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## csb (Feb 25, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > I always forget about steak and BJ day. Thank you for reminding me. This year it's on a Friday - very convenient!
> ...


I thought getting smacked across the face was part of the day? :dunno:


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 25, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> > BJ's is the name of a restaurant/brewery chain around here.
> ...




IIRC, you seemed pretty satisfied with the service.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 25, 2014)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I know that's a bitter pill to swallow.


Seriously?


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 25, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > YMZ PE said:
> ...




Well, you know what they say, even if it's bad it's still pretty good. Especially when swallowing is involved.


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 25, 2014)

csb said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > Dleg said:
> ...


Wow! I looked right past this the first time. Assist to YMZ


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > I know that's a bitter pill to swallow.
> ...


Wow.....just wow.


----------



## Ble_PE (Feb 25, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wow.....just wow.


That's what I said.


----------

